# New Mouse Sneezes



## mrbrightside (Jun 20, 2016)

I recently bought a mouse from a chain pet store and so far she's been very sweet and active, and eats and drinks well. However, she seems to have a bit of a sneeze! I don't hear her wheezing or anything, she just seems to sneeze in quick spurts every once in awhile. I'm not sure if I'm mistaking it for squeaking, or if she's getting used to her new environment, or if she's allergic to the bedding (Kaytee Clean and Cozy, Natural) I got her, or if she has something more serious! There's a 30 day health guarantee with my adoption, where they will treat her if she has any serious health issues, but I don't know if it's serious enough to take her. Besides her sneezing she seems normal, and I'm afraid they won't deem her sick enough to warrant free vet care. Should I wait longer to see if she's progressing or worsening? I bought her three days ago, is three days enough time to determine if she's sick or not? I'm hoping to bring home another mouse from a local pet show to keep her company, but I don't want that one to get sick too!


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Sometimes mice can get "box shock" or new home sneezes, which is like a cold caused by the stress of moving. That should usually go away in a week or 2 maximum. If it doesn't improve in that time, it's likely she either has an allergy or a URI (upper respiratory infection). Is the bedding dusty at all? That could cause sneezing. Keep a close eye on it, but if she doesn't improve, or worsens at all, I'd take her for the free vet care. They should take it seriously if it's a URI because it can be a killer in mice.

Off topic - but do you have just the one mouse? Females are very sociable and usually require the company of other mice to be happy.


----------

